# Point of attachment



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I always use a 6" lag eye bolt screwed into a roof rafter when ever possible.. 

If there is no roof rafter available... I will probe with a 1/16" X 6" long bit... looking for a 2X4 to use.. 

Our PoCo does not break balls and make us cut the wall open and use a threaded eye bolt with washers and blocking.. :thumbup:


----------



## Deepwater Horizon (Jan 29, 2013)

B4T said:


> I always use a 6" lag eye bolt screwed into a roof rafter when ever possible..
> 
> If there is no roof rafter available... I will probe with a 1/16" X 6" long bit... looking for a 2X4 to use..


Where do you get a 1/16" X 6 drill bit?


----------



## NjSpark (Feb 14, 2013)

B4T said:


> I always use a 6" lag eye bolt screwed into a roof rafter when ever possible..
> 
> If there is no roof rafter available... I will probe with a 1/16" X 6" long bit... looking for a 2X4 to use..
> 
> Our PoCo does not break balls and make us cut the wall open and use a threaded eye bolt with washers and blocking.. :thumbup:


I work mostly in PSE&G territory and they don't break balls about the POA either, but I am a bit worried myself since I service very old houses and screwing into the sheathing alone could lead to it pulling out.

Probing with a 1/16" bit is a good idea, I need to find one. Do you seal the holes or just consider them too small to worry about?

When you say a roof rafter, do you mean that you screw up into the bottom of the soffit?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Deepwater Horizon said:


> Where do you get a 1/16" X 6 drill bit?


You can buy them here... they are also great for probing under chair rail or on top of baseboard heat when looking for a 2X4.. .. http://www.dynamitetoolco.com/


----------



## NjSpark (Feb 14, 2013)

B4T said:


> You can buy them here... they are also great for probing under chair rail or on top of baseboard heat when looking for a 2X4.. .. http://www.dynamitetoolco.com/


I use a 1/8" drill bit to drill down through the shoe molding in order to verify exactly where I am in a basement before drilling up through the floor. 1/16" will be even better.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

NjSpark said:


> I work mostly in PSE&G territory and they don't break balls about the POA either, but I am a bit worried myself since I service very old houses and screwing into the sheathing alone could lead to it pulling out.
> 
> Probing with a 1/16" bit is a good idea, I need to find one. Do you seal the holes or just consider them too small to worry about?
> 
> When you say a roof rafter, do you mean that you screw up into the bottom of the soffit?


I drill the holes on an angle so water won't get in.. there is usually a 1/2" lip on the siding... I drill under that lip...

The roof rafter is the corner of the house where the roof shingles start.. most are 2X8 minimum..


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

*Bolt. Always.*

Often go in the house, find a stud, drill 1/4 hole from inside on center of 2x4. Bring out the hole saw and drill 1-1/4 for an inch or so (for the washer and nut). Chip it out. Now put 1/2 auger bit and drill through the wall from the outside. You know where because of the 1/4 hole and the auger will still catch. The outside has a clean hole and the inside at this point doesn't matter.

Outside clevis and bolt through wall. Mark and cut bolt so it will be recessed. Washer and nut. Fill hole. H.O. paints room.

Never to pull out. The Canadian way.

Of course if the attic is facing the pole line then the bolt is up there and the H.O. doesn't have to paint.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

daveEM said:


> H.O. paints room.


...for a service?
:laughing:


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Certainly. I charge him 5K, a $20 can of paint doesn't hurt him and the wife/girlfriend love the new color.

Of course when they do that I get paid much faster.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Housemandgs (Feb 23, 2013)

Through bolt is the way to go.but when you cant, a normal clevis with lag thats in ithe rafter rake board is fine for say a 100 amp sevice or short run of triplex.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Deepwater Horizon said:


> Where do you get a 1/16" X 6 drill bit?


 www.harborfreight.com


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

the poco installs the POA here, but i'm always on them to meet 230.54(C) , too many examples of services ending badly otherwise.....~CS~


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

chicken steve said:


> the poco installs the POA here, but i'm always on them to meet 230.54(C) , too many examples of services ending badly otherwise.....~CS~


Nothing in the NEC applies to what they do.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

yeah, i know BBQ..........

~CS~


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

Either current POA, Mast , or drill out the corner of rafter where roof overhang is at an angle to get an eybolt in, or if 2 story drill out band at corner in an angle to get an eyebolt in.

Don't have pics.

Edit: If short drop with little pull weight, a porcelain knob.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

May I suggest learning a thing or two about basic home construction so that you will know where a framing member will be no matter how old the house is. A basic knowledge of ALL TRADES is helpful to tell you the truth. I work on these old houses just like you do and rarely have a problem with attaching a service hook. However, the hooks are normally there anyway (for an upgrade).


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

i've never *not found* wood with a 6"-8" lag screw


----------



## SVT CAMR (Apr 17, 2012)

daveEM said:


> *Bolt. Always.*
> 
> Often go in the house, find a stud, drill 1/4 hole from inside on center of 2x4. Bring out the hole saw and drill 1-1/4 for an inch or so (for the washer and nut). Chip it out. Now put 1/2 auger bit and drill through the wall from the outside. You know where because of the 1/4 hole and the auger will still catch. The outside has a clean hole and the inside at this point doesn't matter.
> 
> ...


I never did it this way. 

I like your style. :thumbsup:

It will come in handy one day.


----------

